# Pas de synchronisation iCloud des photos supprimées



## CptTonio (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté un bug de synchronisation via iCloud. J'ai un iPhone, un iPad, et un Mac dont les photothèques sont bien réglées sur "Photos iCloud". 

Les photos que je prends avec mon iPhone se synchronisent régulièrement et correctement sur le Mac et l'iPad, à un détail près : quand j'en supprime de ma photothèque iPhone, j'ai bien l'alerte "cette photo sera supprimée de Photos iCloud sur tous vos appareils" (ce que je cherche à avoir) ; mais après suppression des photos de l'iPhone, elles ne sont pas supprimées de l'iPad et le Mac (dont les photothèques affichent bien "mise à jour à l'instant").

Des suggestions pour régler ce problème ? 

Merci


----------



## MrTom (9 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

Quand tu supprimes une Photo de ton iPad ou de ton mac, est-elle bien supprimée sur l'iPhone ?


----------



## CptTonio (9 Novembre 2020)

Non, je viens d'essayer de supprimer une photo depuis mon Mac, elle reste sur l'iPhone. iCloud récupère bien les nouvelles photos mais ne synchronise pas leur suppression.


----------



## MrTom (9 Novembre 2020)

Est-ce que tu as essayé de redémarrer ton iPhone ?


----------



## CptTonio (9 Novembre 2020)

Pareil je viens d'essayer, ça ne change rien.


----------



## MrTom (9 Novembre 2020)

Comment est paramètré ton iCloud ? Où sont stockés les originaux ?
S'ils ne sont pas sur l'iPhone, tu peux tenter de désactiver les photos sur iCloud pour l'iPhone uniquement. Attendre une bonne heure et réactiver.


----------



## CptTonio (9 Novembre 2020)

En principe, les originaux sont sur iCloud. J'ai l'impression de voir cette barre de chargement trop souvent bloquée : 






Un fichier bloquerait la synchro normale ?


----------



## MrTom (9 Novembre 2020)

Je ne pense pas.
Pour être sûr que la synchro se fasse, branche et mets en wi-fi, sans le mode d'économie de batterie.


----------



## CptTonio (9 Novembre 2020)

J'avais remarqué depuis quelques jours (semaines) qu'il y avait cette barre de synchro qui trainait mais je n'y prêtais pas trop attention. Maintenant que je constate ce bug de synchro des fichiers supprimés je constate que la barre de synchro sur l'iPhone reste fixe, même si l'appareil est branché au secteur/au wifi/sans économie de batterie.


----------



## MrTom (9 Novembre 2020)

Ok tente de désactiver peut-être ?


----------



## CptTonio (9 Novembre 2020)

Oui je vais couper/remettre iCloud sur l'iPhone et je vous tiens au courant. Merci


----------



## CptTonio (13 Novembre 2020)

Petit update donc, j'ai désactivé et permis iCloud sur mon iPhone quelques heures plus tard. J'ai désormais depuis quelques jours 5915 éléments en attente de téléchargement ‍‍! et le bug est toujours présent.

J'ai d'ailleurs vérifié directement sur iCloud.com et les photos supprimées de l'iPhone ne sont pas effacées du cloud.


----------



## MrTom (13 Novembre 2020)

Tant que ces photos ne seront pas synchronisées, ça ne pourra pas se faire en effet. Est-ce que le chiffre de 5915 finit par baisser ?


----------



## CptTonio (13 Novembre 2020)

Même branché sur le secteur en Wifi, rien ne bouge depuis hier au moins.


----------



## CptTonio (26 Février 2021)

Petit up... Il n'y a que moi qui a ce problème ? il ne s'est jamais résolu malgré diverses mises à jours et même une restauration du téléphone. J'ai beaucoup de marge sur le stockage iCloud. En gardant ma photothèque iPhone "propre", ça reste le bazar sur iCloud et sur mon Mac sans la synchro des photos supprimées. Et le chargement des éléments qui reste toujours bloqué :






Ça me paraît dingue que ça ne marche toujours pas.


----------



## MrTom (26 Février 2021)

Hello,

On n'a pas regardé aux paramètres situés dans Réglages > Photos Données cellulaires. Les deux sont-ils bien cochés ?


----------



## CptTonio (26 Février 2021)

Bonjour, les données cellulaires sont activées, mais pas les mises à jour illimitées.









J'ai l'impression de rater quelque chose...


----------



## MrTom (26 Février 2021)

Active le, chez moi c'est activé sur les deux.
Tu l'avais désactivé ?


----------



## CptTonio (26 Février 2021)

Oui il était désactivé depuis longtemps, je viens de le remettre (même si le problème se présente en WiFi également). Ça ne semble pas faire avancer le chargement malheureusement.


----------



## MrTom (26 Février 2021)

Liasse mouliner quelques heures quand même, voire redémarre ton téléphone.


----------



## CptTonio (28 Février 2021)

J'ai laissé mouliner depuis vendredi, 3 éléments en moins, ça ne semble pas vraiment avancer.


----------



## MrTom (28 Février 2021)

Je ne sais plus quoi te dire... à part d'essayer une restauration de ton iPhone à partir d'une sauvegarde iCloud.


----------



## CptTonio (28 Février 2021)

Oui ça va être la dernière chose à essayer, mais je crois l'avoir déjà fait sans effet ! c'est vraiment étrange comme bug. En tout cas merci d'avoir pris la peine d'essayer de m'aider !


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Les photos supprimées depuis le Mac ou un iDevice ne le sont réellement qu’après 30 jours. En te connectant sur « iCloud.com » tu peux effectuer les suppressions désirées, avec effet immédiat.


----------



## CptTonio (19 Juin 2021)

Petite update car mon problème persiste... J'ai désactivé les photos iCloud, éteint le téléphone puis j'ai réactivé iCloud après le redémarrage.


Jeudi soir​Vendredi soir​Ce midi​








Et ça bloque de nouveau. C'est intéressant de voir que ça bloque aux alentours de 5800. C'est comme si une image trop lourde bloquait ou je ne sais quoi, c'est pourquoi j'ai supprimé les 3-4 vidéos les plus lourdes mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## MrTom (19 Juin 2021)

Hello,
Combien de temps tu as laissé tourné ? 
Sur la dernière capture, il a stoppé la synchronisation pour économiser la batterie. Il faut cloquer sur reprendre.


----------



## CptTonio (20 Juin 2021)

Oui en effet, mais j'ai laissé tourner plusieurs heures sur charge sans que ça ne bouge. Ce matin, j'ai déconnecté iCloud de mon téléphone (et non seulement iCloud pour Photos), ça a synchronisé et ça vient de s'arrêter au chargement de 8562 éléments. Je verrai bien demain matin, prochaine étape un reset complet...


----------



## Benjo69 (13 Janvier 2022)

Salut, 
J’ai exactement le même problème et ça fait 4 jours que je me casse la tête à trouver la solution. As tu pu régler ton problème ? 


CptTonio a dit:


> Oui en effet, mais j'ai laissé tourner plusieurs heures sur charge sans que ça ne bouge. Ce matin, j'ai déconnecté iCloud de mon téléphone (et non seulement iCloud pour Photos), ça a synchronisé et ça vient de s'arrêter au chargement de 8562 éléments. Je verrai bien demain matin, prochaine étape un reset complet...


----------



## July18 (1 Septembre 2022)

Pareil. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, en supprimant 320 photos sur iCloud.com, la synchronisation sur mon iPhone ne se fait pas. La barre d’avancement reste bloquée comme si l’iPhone cherchait à uploader sur le cloud des photos pour lesquelles il n’avait avant pas de place. Maintenant, il y en a plein, mais il ne le voit pas :/


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2022)

Attention, est-ce que la corbeille a bien été vidée ? Car si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est un dossier comme un autre qui se synchronise dans le cloud.


----------



## July18 (1 Septembre 2022)

Ca a marché ! Merci Gwen  (en effet, je n'avais pas vidé la poubelle du cloud. Dès que je l'ai fait, la situation s'est débloquée. C'est bizarre car, sur les infos de storage sur l'iPhone, il avait bien vu que j'avais libéré de l'espace pourtant)


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2022)

C'est le plus courant. On ne pense pas à vider cette corbeille. Moi le premier. Et cela prend 30 jours au moins pour se débloquer si on ne fait rien. 

L'important étant que cela ait résolu ton souci. OUF.


----------

